# OpenZFS Mac OS X



## tzoi516 (Mar 24, 2014)

http://openzfsonosx.org/

Fascinating. Couldn't read the Wiki because my DNS is acting squirrely.


----------



## tzoi516 (Mar 24, 2014)

> The first installer release of OpenZFS on OS X is ready for use by people who are comfortable with administering ZFS from the Terminal or who are willing to learn to do so. It's compatible with OS X 10.6 through OS X 10.9 (Snow Leopard, Lion, Mountain Lion and Mavericks).


----------



## overmind (Mar 26, 2014)

Did somebody from here used it? Is it production ready?


----------



## tzoi516 (Mar 27, 2014)

Not sure if it's production ready, but it's available for download.

There's also MacZFS, which I just found out about from looking at the OpenZFS for Mac OS X. I'm slowly weaning myself off of my Macs, so I'm not interested in trying it, but I figured someone on here might be interested since there are a few Mac users on here.


----------

